

Scientifically accurate 3D animation of DNA replication in a living cell - wwalker3
http://scienceblogs.com/grrlscientist/2009/08/how_dna_is_replicated_in_a_liv.php

======
wwalker3
The original seems to be from the Walter and Eliza Hall Institute of Medical
Research at <http://www.wehi.edu.au/education/wehi-tv/>.

I've never seen such a detailed and beatiful animation of this process -- I
need to do more research to see how the detailed molecular motions were
figured out.

